# Hive on a tree branch-



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

I had a hive get attacked by wax moths. The moths made a mess of most of the frames, but luckily I think the bees and the queen absconded to a nearby tree in my yard. And it's only 7 feet off the ground! 

I'll box them later this week. Kind of neat to see a natural hive.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

That is pretty cool. Careful though. 7’ fall can still hurt.


t:
Haven’t heard from you in a while. How did the requeening of that hot hive go?


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

Didn't know they would build out in the open like that,thanks for sharing.


----------



## biglipzit (Sep 18, 2007)

Beautiful. I love to see open air hives.


----------



## d.asly (Apr 28, 2008)

Is that a Loquat tree?


----------



## josethayil (Jul 17, 2008)

does your area have africanized bees?


----------

